
Top 5 Product Demos of All Time - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/demo-0#.Ux2qqSeAaD0.hackernews
======
antimagic
Google Glass? Maybe in ten years time we will be able to look back and say
that yes, this was a brilliant and influential technology. But that time is
not yet come, and Google Glass may end up as yet another dead end in the
Augmented Reality field. Not to mention that as such, it is hardly the first -
HUDs have existed for a long time, and phone screen based AR also came out
before Glass. Maybe the form factor will turn out to be a critical game
changer, but again, as of today that has not proven to be the case.

